# Check it Out! Two for One (RCG 1 & 2)



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Get the first 2 books 2gether and save $2.00 2 boot. Assassin Chronicles: The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death and II:. The King of Terrors in one volume. Get a lot of good reading for one low price.
The immortal Knights of the Council of Twelve comprise the ruling body of the clandestine Order of the Red Cross of Gold, Poor Knights of Solomon's Temple. Some of them have been around since the Crusades in the Holy Lands, secretly directing, aiding and abetting world events that they believe will eventually culminate in the ultimate confrontation of Good and Evil at Armageddon. As Knights of Christ, they live, fight and die safely as God's executioners in the service of the Master of the Universe.

Book I:. The Knight of Death

An apparent kidnapping and rape become the first steps in a mystical journey for the Chevalier du Morte when a routine mission precipitates a spiritual fall from grace. As the tables turn on the abductors, the immortal Knight sinks in a corrupt quagmire of sin while fighting to recover his lost purpose and identity. In the process, he almost destroys the Ancient Order of the Red Cross of Gold when his beloved Brothers turn against him and hunt him down, determined to take him home, in one piece or two.

Book II:. The King of Terrors

Mark Ramsay returns to America bent on marrying the girl he left behind, but things are not well on the home front. Two members of his ancient Order set themselves on a dangerous course to stop him at all costs, believing that the marriage will cause the dissolution of the Order. However, his worst enemy lies much closer to his heart when his most beloved Brother weighs into the equation on the wrong side. The Knight of Death places everything on the line as he battles to save the life of his son and win back the woman he loves.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

You can double your reading's worth and save $2 at the same time by purchasing The Red Cross of Gold:. The Knight of Death and The King of Terrors in one volume. Templar fiction with modern day Knights.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Two books/one price. Templar Fiction set in modern times. Read both for only $3.99.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

That IS a sweet deal!  Dang, If I'd only been patient.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

In the second book of the epic Templar-Fiction, fantasy series, The King of Terrors, a huge schism erupts between two old friends. If ever the Templar Primitive Rule applied anywhere, it certainly applied in this situation: _The company of women is a dangerous thing._ $3.99 at Amazon. Two books for one low price. Not intended for young readers.

_"You have come to kill me, Brother?" the Italian asked as he pushed himself up to face the Scot.
"Is thot wot ye want?" Mark lowered his head slowly and looked up at him from under his eyebrows. "Or is thot wot ye expect?"
"If that is the payment, I accept the terms," Lucio murmured and sank to his knees, baring the back of his neck to Mark, waiting for the deed to be accomplished.
Armand de Bleu, who had been under the desk, trying to reconnect the phone lines to the wall, stuck his head out to look at them. When he saw what he thought was about to be an execution, he let go a garbled shriek and withdrew under the desk, banging his head in the process with enough force to give him a concussion. Mark glanced at the desk and shook his head. Poor de Bleu. The young man had seen enough of death and dying for one day. It was good that the blow had knocked him senseless. He lay on the floor moaning softly.
He raised the sword above Lucio's neck with the point down. He would not kill him, but he would hurt him. An eye for an eye. A tooth for a tooth. Vengeance is mine. Vengeance is divine&#8230;
"Is this what you came down here for?" Simon's quiet voice behind him almost caused him to drop the sword.
Mark Andrew closed his eyes and then lowered the sword. He redirected his attention to Meredith. He leaned down and whispered in the Italian's ear. "I'll kill ye later, Brother."_


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Knight of Death is the first book of the Assassin Chronicles. The story kicks off with the poor Knight of Solomon's Temple on a routine assassination and/or extraction mission to Texas. Unfortunately, an attack with an alchemical substance leaves poor Mark Andrew with a temporary memory lapse that leads him into deep trouble. Here he has regained enough to know that his love for Merry is something that will never be allowed in the Order, which strictly forbids associations of any kind with women. The Knight of Death and the King of Terrors in one book at a savings of $2.00 off the price of buying them separately. Templar Fiction, not intended for young readers.

_He slipped silently back into the room and scrambled through the stuff on the floor, looking for the damned keys with renewed urgency.
"Wait! Wait!" Merry looked up with dawning realization. Cecile had almost caught her with the keychain the fourth night of his captivity. She had left them in a candle jar in Cecile's bathroom. "I remember now. I left them in Valentino's room. And my pistol's gone, too! Cecile's been in my stuff!"
"d*mn it!" Mark beat the floor with his fist. He grabbed her by the shoulders and set her down in the midst of the ruin. "Look, forget the keys for now. I have some unfinished business here. We'll have to split up. I want you to get the keys and take my car. Try to stay out of sight and for God's sake don't stop to argue with Cecile. Kill her if you must, but get away from here. I'll wait here until the coast is clear and then I'll settle this thing with the others. Meanwhile, I want you to go into town and wait for me there. Where can you go? Where can I find you?"
"There's a Bed and Breakfast Inn. Penelope Martin's Bed and Breakfast. Cecile knows her. I can go there, but I don't want to leave you. How do I know you will come?" She frowned at him and tears welled up in her eyes.
"I have to come," he smiled at her and lied. He was not a good liar. He'd never had much cause to lie and didn't hold much store by liars. "I have to return the car to the rental agency and pay the late charges."
"That's very funny," she sniffed and he pulled her to him, hugging her briefly and then kissing her passionately, perhaps for the last time. 
"You're a sorry liar, Mark Ramsay," she cried into his shirt when he released her. "You won't come."
"I'll come if I can. I promise," he said and then kissed her once more. "Now go before Maxie comes down from upstairs."
Merry got up slowly and then went to the door quietly. She opened it slowly and peeked into the hall. She glanced at him once more and he nodded to her, smiling, willing her to go and then she let herself out into the hall.
"Deo gratis," Mark whispered when she had gone and sat down in the floor, holding his head in his hands briefly, before getting up on his knees. He crossed himself and repeated a brief prayer, asking God to protect her and begging for forgiveness of his sins. 
When he finished the prayer, he felt somewhat better, though he hardly believed that God would be listening to him. He picked up the sword from amidst the clutter on her floor and tossed the dagger on the bed. _


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

For the Holidays, I have put the double issue version of the Assassin Chronicles, Books I & II, on sale BOGO, for only $2.99 at Amazon.com. So for this amazingly low price, you, THE READER, can own, possess and have at your fingertips, inside your Kindle near your favorite reading spot, not ONE, but TWO, TWO, TWO of the Assassin Chronicles Novels. Yes, I know it is unbelievable, boys and girls, ladies and gentlemen, but it is TRUE, TRUE, TRUE! I tell you, with this kind of deal, need I say more about anything? Ever? Really? OK, well, just get on over to Amazon and download it now! And don't forget, Santa Claus is watching you!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey B-dawg!

Shouldn't that say *$2.99*

Sounds like one of the best Black Friday/Xmas deals out there right now!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey! Thanx, Miss CCR.  I was in two big a hurry two do my two for one sale!  Sowwy.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

LOOKING FOR A BARGAIN??!!

The Red Cross of Gold I & II:. The Knight of Death and the King of Terrors in one volume is still on sale for only $2.99, which is half off or two for one. Get stocked up while the sales last through the holidays!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm a sucker for two things.  Penguins and great deals.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Fine Print: Author not responsible for addiction to series. Warning: Reading these books may cause you to read another twenty-three books in the series. 
How can you go wrong? No! Wait! Don't answer that, but where else can you get epic fantasy novels for such a super low price? One of them is free... you decide which one.

Get the first 2 books 2gether and save $2.00 2 boot. Assassin Chronicles: The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death and II:. The King of Terrors in one volume. Get a lot of good reading for one low price.
The immortal Knights of the Council of Twelve comprise the ruling body of the clandestine Order of the Red Cross of Gold, Poor Knights of Solomon's Temple. Some of them have been around since the Crusades in the Holy Lands, secretly directing, aiding and abetting world events that they believe will eventually culminate in the ultimate confrontation of Good and Evil at Armageddon. As Knights of Christ, they live, fight and die safely as God's executioners in the service of the Master of the Universe.

Book I:. The Knight of Death

An apparent kidnapping and rape become the first steps in a mystical journey for the Chevalier du Morte when a routine mission precipitates a spiritual fall from grace. As the tables turn on the abductors, the immortal Knight sinks in a corrupt quagmire of sin while fighting to recover his lost purpose and identity. In the process, he almost destroys the Ancient Order of the Red Cross of Gold when his beloved Brothers turn against him and hunt him down, determined to take him home, in one piece or two.

Book II:. The King of Terrors

Mark Ramsay returns to America bent on marrying the girl he left behind, but things are not well on the home front. Two members of his ancient Order set themselves on a dangerous course to stop him at all costs, believing that the marriage will cause the dissolution of the Order. However, his worst enemy lies much closer to his heart when his most beloved Brother weighs into the equation on the wrong side. The Knight of Death places everything on the line as he battles to save the life of his son and win back the woman he loves.


Fine Print: Author not responsible for addiction to series. Warning: Reading these books may cause you to read another twenty-three books in the series.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This is truly a good deal for your Kindle "TBR" list. Get two books for one low price. Only $2.99. Furthermore, it is a good way to get started on the Assassin Chronicles series which is finally drawing near to its inevitable end with twenty-six of thirty volumes now published.

Go now and get the two volume edition before it disappears.

Fine Print: Author not responsible for addiction to series. Warning: Reading these books may cause you to read another twenty-three books in the series. 
Contact the author at the following places:

Email: [email protected]
Author Blog: http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/
Twitter: @BrendanCarroll7
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/BrendanCarrollRCG?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Treat yourself to something different. Epic Fantasy playing out in thirty novels. Start with a bang and get the first two books in the series, the Knight of Death and the King of Terrors for only $.99, today, tomorrow and Monday. That is a savings of almost $7! How can you go wrong.

The Knight of Death and the King of Terrors, Red Cross of Gold Books 1 & 2, Assassins Chronicles. $.99 !!!

Read something that will take your mind off of taxes.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U1II


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Amen. On tax day I have about .99 cents left to my name.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Red Cross of Gold will be Free at Amazon Tomorrow for one day. Something FREE for tax deadline day. Like Maureen said, we could probably all use a little tax relief. Get both books FREE for one day tomorrow.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U1II


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Read a sample of the first book in the Assassin Chronicles: The Knight of Death on my Blog at Wordpress, then buy books 1 & 2 for a discounted price of $3.99 (save $3.00!) Epic Fantasy following the adventures and misadventures of a Templar Assassin in the modern world.

http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Not only can you get two novels for the price of one, you can check it out free if you are an Amazon Prime member. The Assassin Chronicles series has been over twenty years in the making and is slowly drawing to a close with twenty-seven books published. With only three installments left, it is never too late to begin the epic adventure and follow along with Mark Ramsay and his Templar Brotherhood as they attempt to cope with the modern world, typical human failings and supernatural forces. Pick up the first two books for only $3.99.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Red Cross of Gold I & II:. The Knight of Death and The King of Terrors is epic fantasy, two books for the price of one. Only $3.99 for both books in one volume.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Two for NONE! Selling like it ain't got no sense for a price!!

The Knight of Death and the King of Terrors in one volume FREEEEE today on Amazon.com (or check it out in Prime, if you are a member).

Speaking of checking it out. It has a new cover.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Don't forget, peeps! The Red Cross of Gold I & II are both available in one epic volume for one low price at Amazon.com and free to Prime Members for checking out for free.

The series runs up to book 28 The Centaur, at present and will soon come to an end with Book 30. If you like magic, knights, modern settings, angels, monsters, conspiracy theories, mythology, adventure, romance, fairies and fantasy, this series is for you.

Get both The Knight of Death and the King of Terrors for one low price $3.99. That's a BOGO offer you can't beat.

HAVE A GREAT FOURTH OF JULY!!! HAVE A GREAT FOURTH OF JULY!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Don't forget! You can still buy both books I & II:. The Knight of Death and The King of Terrors for the price of one book at Amazon. The Assassin Chronicles is Templar FICTION, not meant to be a documentary or a docu-drama about the Order of the Poor Knights, but rather meant to be read for entertainment purposes. It follows the adventures of a semi-immortal Alchemist who happens to be one of 12 remaining Knights Templar, presiding over a clandestine army patiently awaiting Armageddon of the radar in modern times. But, naturally, things are not always what they seem and trouble seems to follow them everywhere they go when their alchemist has a little run-in with a lady who has figured out who and what they are.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Still available at BOGO price The Red Cross of Gold, Books 1 & 2, The Knight of Death and the King of Terrors in one volume. Start the Assassin Chronicles today. Templar Fiction set in modern times with adventure, misadventure, mythology, angels, demons, fairies, dragons, knights and magic. Only two books left in the series yet to publish. Get started started today. $3.99 at Amazon. Also available at smashwords.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Even though the Assassin Chronicles has Templar Knights set in the present age, it doesn't mean there aren't plenty of adventures with magic, fairies, dragons and other mythological characters. Book 1, The Knight of Death, sets up the series with a pretty messed up adventure in America, which wakes them all up to the fact that they have been too complacent over past several decades and now is not the time to let down their guard. Even seasoned, semi-immortal Templar Knights who survived the crusades and all the wars between the Middle Ages and the 21st Century are still vulnerable to the failings of the human condition.

Buy both Books, The Knight of Death and The King of Terrors for only $3.99.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The first and second books of the Assassins Chronicles is available for only $3.99 at Amazon for Kindle. The Knight of Death and the King of Terrors starts the Assassin on a trip down no-memory lane and ends with a visit from some very un-angelic angels. The series is nearly finished with 29 of 30 novels now published. You cannot beat the price of this deal. If you like Templars, Rosicrucians, Mysticism, Dragons, Fairies, Conspiracy Theories, etc. You might want to check it out.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U1II


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

When is good-bye a good thing? When it's spelled "good buy"! Two novels for the price of one: The Red Cross of Gold I & II:. The Knight of Death and the King of Terrors in one volume for one low price. $3.99 at Amazon for Kindle and Smashwords as well.
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U1II Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/92960


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ring in the New Year by downloading a double dose of alchemical trouble for the price of one alchemical trouble. Well, that may not make sense, but starting off 2013 with an epic fantasy adventure by getting two books for the price of one is nothing but good.
The Knight of Death and the King of Terrors, Templar Fiction, is bargain at only $3.99!

United States: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U1II
United Kingdom: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004U1II


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Two for the price of one and then continue on! The first two books in the Red Cross of Gold series in one volume for one low price. The series contains 30 books and promises to keep on giving for a long, long time. Get to know the characters without having to read the same thing over and over.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Go here: http://brendan-carroll.com/ and get a free coupon for a download on Smashwords for this double novel and start reading the Assassin Chronicles series now. (Look in the left hand side-bar.) 30 novels in the series. Ancient men in a modern world trying to fulfill a age-old purpose.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Red Cross of Gold:. Books I & II are in one volume together. The Knight of Death and the King of Terrors. If a buy one get one free isn't good enough, then wait a few days and pick it up free for the Mothers Day Weekend Giveaway.  The book will be featured on Amazon for $0 on May 11 & 12. Don't miss it!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thanks to all the peeps who took advantage of the give-away for Mother's Day. Remember, if you missed it, the Red Cross of Gold Books I & II is still available for one low price at Amazon.com.


----------

